# I'm a proud mom



## middie (Nov 8, 2006)

Billy came home today with an award. He made the Merit Roll this year !!!! 
I wanna go do cartwheels or something now


----------



## wasabi (Nov 8, 2006)

Billy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bullseye (Nov 8, 2006)

You go, Billy!


----------



## Sandyj (Nov 8, 2006)

Hey, that's wonderful! Congratulations to you both


----------



## corazon (Nov 8, 2006)

Congrats to you and your son, Middie!


----------



## amber (Nov 8, 2006)

Wonderful news middie! It takes lots of hard work to achive that award! 

What grade is Billy in school?


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 8, 2006)

Great job Billy!!! Great job to mom too, for raising a good kid!!


----------



## VeraBlue (Nov 8, 2006)

Isn't that wonderful??!  Congratulations for the scholar and the entire family!


----------



## pdswife (Nov 8, 2006)

Yipppeeeee!!!  TIme to celebrate!!!!


----------



## ella/TO (Nov 8, 2006)

*MAZELTOV!!!!! (CONGRATULATIONS)*


----------



## kadesma (Nov 8, 2006)

_Way to go Middie, High fives Billy _

_kadesma_


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 8, 2006)

Go ahead and do those cartwheels Middie!  (Make sure Billy has the video camera ready for AFV)     Congratulations to Billy for doing so well!  You have every right to be a proud mom!  Of course I know you are proud of him anyway!

 Barbara


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 8, 2006)

Way to go Billy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Looking forward to the video middie!


----------



## Reanie525i (Nov 8, 2006)

Good job Billy - You should both be proud - Celebrate your accomplishment  - you deserve a round of applause


----------



## Alix (Nov 8, 2006)

Way to go Billy!! And congrats middie. Hes a good kid!


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 8, 2006)

Great news, Middie.  I'll be looking for photos of the cartwheels.


----------



## JoAnn L. (Nov 8, 2006)

Way to go, Billy. Great job.


----------



## SierraCook (Nov 8, 2006)

Middie, that is wonderful!!  How proud you must be of Billy and his achievement.  Congratulations!!


----------



## boufa06 (Nov 9, 2006)

Singharitiria middie! as we say in Greek.


----------



## bethzaring (Nov 9, 2006)

Congrats to the whole family!!

If you can not pull off the video, we would be happy with just a photo


----------



## Barb L. (Nov 9, 2006)

Way to go Billy !     Keep up the good work !!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Nov 9, 2006)

Atta Boy Billy!!  Now what was that you have been wanting for a long time but your mamma refused to buy you one???


----------



## SizzlininIN (Nov 9, 2006)

Thats awesome!!!! Congrats!


----------



## YT2095 (Nov 9, 2006)

Most Splendid!

get him an account on here and we`ll Karma him


----------



## crewsk (Nov 9, 2006)

YAY!! Congrats Billy! You have every right to be proud middie, do as many cartweels as you want!


----------



## lulu (Nov 9, 2006)

no wonder you are proud of Billy! Does he know we are all cheering for his achievement, lol.


----------



## middie (Nov 9, 2006)

Not yet but I'm going to show him this when he gets home lol.
Thank you so much everyone. Every year Billy has had probblems in school. He has been diagnosed with A.D.D. but we finally found the right medication and dosage that helps him. That's why this is so huge for us.


----------



## ella/TO (Nov 9, 2006)

Middie: our youngest grandson was diagnosed with A.D.D. when he was a youngster. He's going on 18 now and has been "alright" for a good few years now. He still has a tutor to help him focus, especially during exam time. He also had to get the right meds. Keep your chin up, your son will be a winner!!!!


----------



## PA Baker (Nov 9, 2006)

Congratulations to both of you, Middie--that's great!!!!


----------



## mudbug (Nov 9, 2006)

Billy rocks!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Nov 9, 2006)

*You go BILLY!!!!!*






Congrats Middie!


----------



## Michelemarie (Nov 10, 2006)

Congratulations to Billy! I am so happy for you Middie! ADD is hard to live with, especially hard to learn with. I am glad you found the right meds and dosage, that is a tough thing to do! Congratulations! Time to celebrate!


----------



## middie (Nov 10, 2006)

I showed him this forum guys. You fed his ego tremendously.
He's grinning from ear to ear lol !!!
Thank you again everyone.


----------



## Barb L. (Nov 10, 2006)

Billy is all our Blessing-- !!


----------



## middie (Nov 12, 2006)

He's mine no doubt about that )


----------



## middie (Jun 6, 2007)

You guys...omg I forgot about this thread. Well tomorrow is the last day of school for Billy. Merit Roll for the whole year !!!!!!!!!!
I couldn't be any prouder than I am right now !!!!


----------



## Katie H (Jun 6, 2007)

How wonderful, middie!!  You must be bustin' your buttons with pride.  Congratulations to you all.  He didn't do it by himself.


----------



## mudbug (Jun 6, 2007)

way to go, Billy! way to go, mom!


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 6, 2007)

That's great news and a good start to the summer break!


----------



## mish (Jun 6, 2007)

YAY Billy & Mom Middie.


----------



## PA Baker (Jun 6, 2007)

middie said:
			
		

> You guys...omg I forgot about this thread. Well tomorrow is the last day of school for Billy. Merit Roll for the whole year !!!!!!!!!!
> I couldn't be any prouder than I am right now !!!!


 
Awesome job, Billy!  Enjoy your summer!
Congratulations, Middie--you're obviously doing a great job, too!


----------



## kadesma (Jun 6, 2007)

_Fantastic job Billy..You have every right to be proud Middie..Wowwie Kazowie_

_kadesma _


----------

